# MY 15G and 20G tanks



## tritonx (Jul 19, 2008)

Here is my 15G with a newly introduced Betta






Here is my 20G where I'm trying to breed a special guppy, with 6 newly introduced Bronze Corys






Any comments, questions and suggestions are welcomed.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

The tanks are lovely and the fish look great. I can only foresee one possible problem looming in the 15 gallon. The guppies that have long beautiful fins may pose a red flag for Mr. Betta. Bettas generally do not coexist well with other long finned fish in their territory. It MAY work in that size tank but you should watch that the betta is not feeling that the male guppies might be another male betta. They would not stand a chance if he decides that they pose a threat. That would be a shame and I would hate not to have mentioned it.

Otherwise thanks so much for sharing the videos. They are really nice.

Rose


----------



## tritonx (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't care too much about the guppies in the 15G, the betta is my new project for this tank. Guppies will eventually go in the 55G with the Oscar if they become a problem. I'd like to breed the betta, should I put a female in there only when he has built a bubble nest? Can I raise the betta's fry in that tank? As for the 20G, that's where I want the pretty guppies, I'm trying to breed the four points male with the black female, can't wait to see what all those babies will look like once adult. How about the corys? Does anyone think I could breed them in the 20G? 
P.S. All the plants in those tank are really low maintenance and easy to grow.


----------



## Chickadee (Nov 15, 2008)

There is a lot more to breeding bettas than there is to breeding livebearers like guppies so I suggest that you do some studying up on the subject first. You have to condition both the male and female with special foods for a while ahead of time and you will need to make sure you have the equipment ready. It does not sound like you have any idea what is needed and you really need to be aware before you start or you risk the loss of your breeding pair and the eggs. It can be a vicious and violent experience if you do not know what to do. 

It is also something that is going to entail a lot of work for at least 3 months and probably longer. This means cleaning a lot of jars and containers and tanks daily to prevent deformation of the fins of your fry. If you do not feel up to 18 to 20 hour days and having a whole room of your house devoted to nothing but your betta fry then it would be my recommendation to let someone else do the breeding and you get your bettas from them. If you have your heart set on it then don't let me stop you but for heaven's sake go into it with your eyes wide open or you will find it is a different world than you planned on.

If you are going into it for the money be aware that there is not a lot of money in the raising of bettas and selling them. Few, if any, will be show quality and the others will have to go through a culling process in order to devote your time and energy to the best of the spawning. That is difficult for some people to do, but the kind thing rather than allowing fish that really should not be sold to go on the market.

But back to your questions, if you want to leave either of the parents in that tank then no the fry will not be able to be left there. Better to plan on getting another couple of tanks for the parents and then the female fry can stay there. The male fry will have to go into individual jars or containers so that one fry is in each container or they will kill each other and the females as well. (all the tanks and jars and cups and such have to have daily water changes) The cories will have to move out too as the male betta is going to be left to watch the fry for a while is they will have to be taken out before the spawning. This is not like any spawning you will ever see again. It turns violent when it is over and sometimes before that. NOTHING else can be there. When you start to condition your betta male the other fish have to leave. After the spawning the parents each need a hospital tank to go to to recuperate for a while. Males have been known to die of exhaustion during this process so they need the recuperation and females are usually injured somewhat unless you are very lucky so you need the hospital tank for them too. You are going to need to study this process extensively before you try it.


----------



## underdog5004 (Feb 26, 2009)

Wow, that 20G is really beautiful. What kind of plant is that on the right side? It kind of looks like a fuzzy moss or algae, but more structured.


----------

